
What Are Your Rights If Border Agents Want to Search Your Phone? - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/business/border-enforcement-airport-phones.html
======
fwn
The US civil discourse sometimes strikes me..

For example if the biggest (?) US newspaper advises you to travel with as
little data as possible because the gov. border controls are percieved as
morally outrageous and there's just no practical way to deal with this issue
other than hiding.

~~~
aperetto
That part was also very striking to me. What sort of forensics do they run on
the phone? Is there anything stopping someone from having multiple Roms on
their phone? I have a feeling they're just looking at the application layer.

Anyway.... it's land of the free! If you need a lawyer you must be guilty. If
you resist you must really have something to hide.

------
StClaire
I know TSA looks for communications with extremists over Facebook or
something. But why would they think they could identify suspicious activity in
such a short time? They aren't professional or competent enough to join real
law enforcement, why do they pretend to be intelligence officers?

If someone wants to join a terrorist organization or something, and the FBI
didn't identify them by the time they get to the airport, TSA ain't stopping
them. So just let us pass in peace

~~~
dandelion_lover
Maybe this is the answer:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_theater](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_theater)

------
moonka
I've been traveling internationally for years, and am scheduled to go in a few
months to the Dominican Republic. The only part of the trip that is giving me
anxiety is returning to customs. I'm not sure what my best course of action is
at this point. Go and hope for the best? Leave my phone at home and deal with
the inconvenience?

~~~
namlem
The Dominican Republic isn't a Muslim country. I doubt you will be searched.

~~~
moonka
The NASA employee that is referenced in this article was traveling from Chile,
which is also not a Muslim country. It seems as though they are broadening
these searches.

